# best rear entry bindings out there?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

hi mates. thank you sincerely for reading this post. i was wondering what the best bindings were for rear entry. i was also wondering if anyone had an opinion on rear entry bindings overall.

thank you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah, if you want rear entry go 2 flow. but i would just skip it, remenber rear entry ski boots??? came and gone. rear entry iz the new step in. it will come and it will go. i mean it has little responce and it you are trying to put them on on a steep hill, **** luck. had them, and sold them to some uber noob to buy forum republics. HOW LAZY CAN YOU GET??? is it realy that hard to just strap into your bindings???


----------

